# School of PE On Demand Review



## SaltySteve PE (Mar 24, 2021)

I just got my results back and I PASSED this time! 

With that said, I wanted to put out a word of warning for anyone looking to sign up for the School of PE Power On-Demand review class. I failed the exam on my first try back before COVID (Oct '19). I went through the whole class twice. The free retake was great and they changed the class to account for the exam going from paper to computer. Some of the instructors were better than others but the running issue both times I took the class was the fact that by the end of a 2 hour long lecture the audio/video would be out of sync by 30+ seconds. I reported it probably a dozen times and never received a response from them. It's impossible to follow when you see the cursor bouncing around pointing at things and then have to wait for the audio to catch up and guess what he was pointing at. 

Don't get me wrong, overall the material was good. I went from a none electrical engineering degree to passing in two tries so that says something about the class in genal. I was just disappointed and frustrated that they have a systemic problem like that and refuse to do anything about it.... It's like the audio and video are playing at fractionally different speeds and by the end of a long lecture it's painfully noticeable.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Mar 25, 2021)

CONGRATULATIONS @SaltySteve !!!


----------



## akyip (Mar 25, 2021)

Congrats on passing!

I have heard a little bit about School of PE, but not enough to comment on it. Many of us on this forum used Zach Stone's Electrical PE Review.


----------



## SaltySteve PE (Mar 25, 2021)

If I didn't pass this time I was going to sign up for that class as well.


----------

